# I am a student from course of biology



## Iro_

*P*lease help me translate these sentences into informal and formal hangul sentences. 

- *I* am a student from course of biology 
[...]

*Thank you* and sorry if it's complicated. >_<


----------



## Kross

Hello, Iro_

I think you need to provide us with more detailed infomation like who are you going to say/write the sentence first. And then we can set a proper tone of a tranlation for each case. 

For a general formal case: (e.g. to a professor)
- 저는 생물학을 전공중인 학생입니다. (when you are still studying it)
- 저는 생물학을 전공했습니다. (when you completed it)

For a general informal case: (e.g. to a friend)
- 난 생물학 공부하고 있어. (when you are still studying it)
- 나 생물학 전공했어. (when you completed it)


----------



## gahando

What about if you're doing one of those 자기소개 at some 뒷풀이 for 신입생? Shouldn't it just be (brief example) "저는 20XX학번 *생물학과* 홍길동입니다"?


----------



## Kross

gahando said:


> Shouldn't it just be (brief example) "저는 20XX학번 *생물학과* 홍길동입니다"?



Hello, gahando

Have you attended to college in Korea before? I was a bit surprised that you know the practice. Anyway introducing oneself in a loud voice before 선배s is thought as of a thing for freshman to do in most studies of college. The more loudly the voice is heard, the better the life in college will be in every aspect. Once you go to college in Korea, you will know what I meant.


----------



## gahando

Kross said:


> Hello, gahando
> 
> Have you attended to college in Korea before? I was a bit surprised that you know the practice. Anyway introducing oneself in a loud voice before 선배s is thought as of a thing for freshman to do in most studies of college. The more loudly the voice is heard, the better the life in college will be in every aspect. Once you go to college in Korea, you will know what I meant.


I didn't, but I did several 뒷풀이 with students from Korean universities so I learned a lot of culture that way. Kinda wish I could have done study abroad so I could wear one of those (과)잠바.

Anyway, is saying [major]과 (e.g. 생물학과) okay? Or is that only really used for one of those 자기소개?


----------



## Kross

gahando said:


> is saying [major]과 (e.g. 생물학과) okay? Or is that only really used for one of those 자기소개?



 You are usually expected to briefly introduce yourself about all or some of your name, age, and major before, e.g. job interviewers, a new college friend (you just met) from other studies, or 선배s from your study at get-togethers. In these cases, you can say like that. If you are hesitant to open this info, especially at college get-togethers, you could be though as of a shy, defensive, introverted, or sometimes dubious person. So some fellow students will keep distant from you untill they get to know more about you.


----------



## gahando

Kross said:


> If you are hesitant to open this info, especially at college get-togethers, you could be though as of a shy, defensive, introverted, or sometimes dubious person. So some fellow students will keep distant from you untill they get to know more about you.


Not hesitant, just wanted to know if it is correct. 

땡큐


----------

